# Anyone still making Quad XP-G dropins?



## LichtAn! (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi there, I acquired a custom made quad XP-G dropin from VanIsleDSM a long time ago. It's still the best dropin I ever had and I have never needed anything else since I got it. It seems like that VanIsle ist not active anymore and I'm desperately looking for similar performing P60 dropins. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 31, 2013)

I think kerberose0023 still accepts orders on a side basis for quad dropins. Maybe you can go that route. I've owned one of his xpg quads and it was pretty darn nice.


----------



## jalal20 (Aug 2, 2013)

*vinhnguyen54 is making some nice Dropins, I have a triple XML2 on route to me  try him
*

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...er-Bonded-PCBs-even-XP-G2s-MT-G2-)&highlight=


----------

